# Nissan Murano, my new comp/family car.



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi guys, I just thought in the true spirit of DIY that I would share some of the thing that i've been doing. I've kept some secrets about my truck and told alot of different stories about what is in it. It's taking a few seasons off and getting driven all the time now. It'll get a rebuild in the next year or so. 

Anyways, I'm going to share the install in my wifes car. Its been getting worked on here and there over the last year and a half. I competed with it at MECA finals last year and did pretty well. It was only playing for a month or so before finals and the install was buttoned up the week of finals. There are several things left to do install wise, before i'll be satisfied with it. I just thought i'd share some of my work. 

The goals of this vehicle are to remain fully functional, with as much of the original storage as possible. Retain the spare tire and cargo area. This is my main family vehicle. I also really wanted it to look very stock, even plain or ordinary. This is my wifes daily driver so flash is out.

I'm going to start with the rear of the car, here is the sub enclosure install.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Excellent job so far...that DIY grille is awesome man!

Jeremy


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Front Stage Pics Needed


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

So thats it for the sub install. The dash install is next, I went a little crazy. When I saw this car at the dealership, I knew I had to have it because of the shape and look of the dash. Something just told me there was tons of open space below the dash. I started cutting small and then just commited to it and then it was on!!!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

I did have to lower the emergency brake, I didnt take pics of it for some reason but it was a simple steel extension that was 1.5" lower than where the stock one was.

So, i'm all about the enclosures being built like they should be. This is where I built some of the most difficult enclosures i've ever done. I had to build them in two pieces and bolt them together kinda like a valve cover bolts to the head of an engine. Thats the only way I could get them in and out to build them the way I felt they needed to be done.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

More, more, more!!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

That is an 8" fullrange in a .65cuft enclosures. The enclosures were measured and matched in size. I may need to add a helper tweeter for those judges that can hear above 15k (cough DH cough) We'll see what happens this year. It was pretty much a brand new install when it came to finals.

I'll continue tomorrow or the next day, it's bed time.


----------



## ryomanx (Feb 18, 2011)

sub'd! what you're doing with the dash is crazy! i like it!


----------



## m0sdef (Nov 16, 2010)

sub'd, that is some awesome work!!


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Dude, I was scared for you when I saw the dash all cut up like that lol.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

lol when did you find time to do this? how long did that take you? 

i heard those 8" drivers in the Biscayne...very cool.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

this is one amazing install. i could never bring myself to cut up a dash on a new car like that.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

*Big FAN of Nissan Murano!*

Great install!

.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I like the Murano, but I hate how difficult it is to change the radio...I'd like it a whole lot better if you didn't have to leave it in there.

Loving this one tho. 

Matt, what did you bend the mesh over to get the shape for the sub grilles?

Jay


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

OMG. This makes my dash hack for a 10" sub child's play. Good job man. awesome work with the mesh panels.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice job, Mr. Roberts! Creative installs like this are very inspiring.

I luv my RIGID belt/contour sander


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> I like the Murano, but I hate how difficult it is to change the radio...I'd like it a whole lot better if you didn't have to leave it in there.
> 
> Loving this one tho.
> 
> ...


I spy a bean-bag and a rounded mallet+skillz


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Lovin' the dash work! Are you worried about diffraction with the grill material?


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> lol when did you find time to do this? how long did that take you?
> 
> i heard those 8" drivers in the Biscayne...very cool.


Thanks guys, The Biscayne has different speakers but very similar principal. I've kinda done the install in small pieces between jobs. The dash enclosures/install took me 2 weeks to do. I ran the 8's off the HU for probobly 6 or 8 months. The dash grill took almost a week to make (after work), alot of hammering, cussing and a little welding. I kinda go a little fire lit under my ass last year to get some amps in so I could compete at finals. 

Matt


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Lovin' the dash work! Are you worried about diffraction with the grill material?


No, I dont worry about much. ;~) The grill metal is very open, I think around 70%.


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

so-no-mercy-installation !!!!!


----------



## memphiskane (Mar 9, 2011)

That is awesome. I wish I had the courage to tear into a dash like that!!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

This is WOW.


----------



## thewatusi (Feb 1, 2011)

Top notch work. Eagerly awaiting more.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

What brand/model are those 8" full range?

Edit- Looks like these TBs: 

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=264-893


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Matt R said:


> No, I dont worry about much. ;~) The grill metal is very open, I think around 70%.


Awesome! :rockon:


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

mikey7182 said:


> What brand/model are those 8" full range?
> 
> Edit- Looks like these TBs:
> 
> Tang Band W8-1772 8" Neodymium Full Range Driver


Thats the model!!!!


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

That's great!!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

I need to upload more pics but here are a couple of the amps. As some of you may know I like to modify everything and the amps and processor are no exception. Robert Rugani sent me Reference heatsinks so I could make whatever size amps I wanted. This served one main purpose, lots of heatsink for mucho Class A bias. I also wanted to do some pyramid or smaller to larger amp rack. I'll post some amp mod pics when I upload more. The bottom pic is a Ref 750 with a single ended, current source biased, Class A input board. Upgraded coupling caps and power supply caps. This is the least modified amp because its the sub amp.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

If anyone ever gets to hear this thing in person do it. It sounds amazing and does some stuff that will have you asking what the hell.

When I listened to it I had no clue what was installed in it other than Zapco amps. Knowing now that there is only the two TB's up front I am even more shocked.

Great install. In person it looks like a stock vehicle even after first glance.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Hmm, what happened to the not get crazy with it? Nice install.. If I were to that to her car, I'd be singing in soprano for the rest of my life..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Matt R said:


> I need to upload more pics but here are a couple of the amps. As some of you may know I like to modify everything and the amps and processor are no exception. Robert Rugani sent me Reference heatsinks so I could make whatever size amps I wanted. This served one main purpose, lots of heatsink for mucho Class A bias. I also wanted to do some pyramid or smaller to larger amp rack. I'll post some amp mod pics when I upload more. The bottom pic is a Ref 750 with a single ended, current source biased, Class A input board. Upgraded coupling caps and power supply caps. This is the least modified amp because its the sub amp.
> 
> http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh203/mjmr1199/Nissan%20Murano/DSC01108.jpg[/IMG]http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh203/mjmr1199/Nissan%20Murano/DSC01109.jpg[IMG]http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh203/mjmr1199/Nissan%20Murano/DSC04493.jpg[/QUOTE]
> 
> What material is that you are using for the daughter board?


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

WOW...what a crazy install.... I need a fix, please send more pixs


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I owned those TB's. Was gonna do an OB install with them but didn't have the time to finish the project. Great drivers... excellent sensitivity. Very cool to see those suckers put in the freakin' dash!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Genxx said:


> If anyone ever gets to hear this thing in person do it. It sounds amazing and does some stuff that will have you asking what the hell.
> 
> When I listened to it I had no clue what was installed in it other than Zapco amps. Knowing now that there is only the two TB's up front I am even more shocked.
> 
> Great install. In person it looks like a stock vehicle even after first glance.


Thanks man.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> What material is that you are using for the daughter board?


The input board if F4 fiberglass circuit board. It is hand etched and completely home and handmade.

Matt


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

AccordUno said:


> Hmm, what happened to the not get crazy with it? Nice install.. If I were to that to her car, I'd be singing in soprano for the rest of my life..


Man, my wife is complete opposite. She's been mad at me because it took me almost 2 years to get her system together. She's always had the newer/nicer car in the family so i've always done nice systems in her cars. When we got the Murano, she couldnt stand the factory stereo. I kind of passified her one piece at a time. First the HU, then 6 or 8 months later the dash speakers then another 6 or 8 months later some subs and amps. I have a couple of thing to try this season and as long as it works well i'll show it here.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

I think I lost some pics, the amp mods are not in my library. I'll have to take some panels off and take some internal pics. I do have the moded dsp6 pics and thats what is next.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

The dsp6 has a moded input and output stage. The fullrange channels have my favorite single opamps put together to make duals with a soic adaptor. The same channels have Panasonic polyfilm coupling caps. All the other channels have my favorite dual opamps and Elna silmic2 coupling caps The power supply was upgraded with panasonic FM and FC decoupling caps with added poly film caps. The digital reciever chip uses the internal oscillator so a more accurate crystal was used to lower jitter. Local power supply decoupling was done at each device to lower noise and channel to channel interaction.

The dsp was installed into a Reference case to match all the amps.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

For those that dont know.. Matt's modded DSP6 is one badasssss processor... i had one done a few months back and it completely KILLED my Bitone... it was better in everyway, highs, vocals, bass.. matt told me but i did not believe him, now i am a FIRM believer in his mods! i was coming from a ms8 to bitone to the modded dsp6 and now im never looking back...

Matt great job bud!!! THIS is why you have been sooooo busy LOL


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks man, This was all done last year though. I just decided to share it with my diy family recently.

But yes, the moded dsp6 is a badass. I attribute it to the already good design of the power supply. Its a good 12-15 db quieter than the average processor before moding.


----------



## SSCustoms (Oct 16, 2008)

The dsp6 mods make my head hurt just looking at them! Much respect!!!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Having had a modded DSP6 myself, I can speak about how it took an already nice processor up a few notches. Now I can't wait to get my modded MS-8 in the car.

As good as the pictures look, you guys should see the car in person. Really badassed.

And for it's first show got a 2nd behind Mark Elridge's NASCAR...




SouthSyde said:


> For those that dont know.. Matt's modded DSP6 is one badasssss processor... i had one done a few months back and it completely KILLED my Bitone... it was better in everyway, highs, vocals, bass.. matt told me but i did not believe him, now i am a FIRM believer in his mods! i was coming from a ms8 to bitone to the modded dsp6 and now im never looking back...
> 
> Matt great job bud!!! THIS is why you have been sooooo busy LOL


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> Having had a modded DSP6 myself, I can speak about how it took an already nice processor up a few notches. Now I can't wait to get my modded MS-8 in the car.
> 
> As good as the pictures look, you guys should see the car in person. Really badassed.
> 
> And for it's first show got a 2nd behind Mark Elridge's NASCAR...


how could you ever get rid of it then? hehe but i cannot waittt to hear your review of the modded ms8.. that thing looks like a monster!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Is there a Matt R modded BitOne around somewhere?
Seems like he's modded every other major player in the processor game at some point. 

Jay


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Why yes there is!!! It's pretty mild but can be taken a bit further budget willing. I'd love to get a hold of one with a healthy budget. It has a real good start with the Shark dsp and Wolfson codecs.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Define "Healthy Budget," hehehe.

Jay


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

The amps are mounted to the roof incase it wasnt obvious by now. So this is prolly the most simple amp rack i've ever built. Its just 1/4" x 1 1/4" welded steel with some mounting tabs and drilled and taped for mounting the amps.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

The wiring is all done to match the factory, kinda the theme of the car. All the harnesses were taped and man what fun that was. I really like the way it turned out though, prolly worth the bloody knuckles.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Front and rear batteries and distro.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

So here is one of the special things that I have to give big kudos out for. Werewolf did a big thing on the effects of rear fill and left minus right. Its a very fine balancing act but if you get it right its really cool. Big Props to you Werewolf/Lycan. I followed it years ago and a friend of mine tried it with some success. I had limited time with his but more tune time with mine of coarse. One of the big things I found im my car is it needs 30ms of delay. Thats a good bit more than your average processor has built in. I'm using the dsp6 and a dc amp to get the delay I need. 

The thing I did in this car was very similar to l-r. It is a Texas Instruments circuit they call a width expander. It is adjustable from l-r to stereo to l+r and anywhere in between. It allows you to adjust a tiny bit of center or the stereo signal into the l-r. 

The width expander circuit is at the top of the 1st pic and has a knob in he spare tire well


----------



## ryomanx (Feb 18, 2011)

Matt R said:


> The amps are mounted to the roof incase it wasnt obvious by now. So this is prolly the most simple amp rack i've ever built. Its just 1/4" x 1 1/4" welded steel with some mounting tabs and drilled and taped for mounting the amps.


....you call that simple?! Then complicated must be amazing!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

More info on the TI width expander. Is it similar to how the old AC ESP2 worked?

Ive been working on experimenting with using rear fill as well, just havent gotten around to it but you are definitely correct, it needs a good bit of delay to work well and be believable.

I am sure more people would like info on how you did this as well. What freq range do the rears play?


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

thewatusi said:


> Top notch work. Eagerly awaiting more.





x2!!!


----------



## DJTrevLuv (Apr 15, 2008)

Awesome work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> More info on the TI width expander. Is it similar to how the old AC ESP2 worked?
> 
> Ive been working on experimenting with using rear fill as well, just havent gotten around to it but you are definitely correct, it needs a good bit of delay to work well and be believable.
> 
> I am sure more people would like info on how you did this as well. What freq range do the rears play?


Not sure of the esp2, ive never used it. 

Texas Instruments has a ton of circuits published, they are eager to show people how to use their products. Check their site and application notes. Or you could pay someone to build you one. ;~)

I followed Werewolfs advice to a T when I started. 400hz to 4khz eq'd flat per side. The delay and output level is the critical part of this endevour imo.


----------



## nittanylion64 (Oct 3, 2007)

Of course the amps are "simply" installed into the ceiling. Unbelievable work! Wish I could get to hear it.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

This is a more complex amp rack. Flat steel is easy for a welder.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I need to learn how to weld.

Man I can't believe you are showing everyone all of the secret sauce.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> I need to learn how to weld.
> 
> Man I can't believe you are showing everyone all of the secret sauce.


Not many know how to stir "the sauce". The few individauls that can, is where you see the talent, skillz and know-how all merge together.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Holy Mother of God.

That is some incredibly impressive work for a daily driver. I hope you've got one helluva good insurance policy, in case it ever gets jacked.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Amazing job, Matt.
Parts of the install reminds me of what I did to my Mazda, but 10 times better.

J.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Holy Crap!

Incredible!!!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok... When I'm rich, I'll ask you to destroy my dashboard in order to fit 8" in the engine bay lol

Very impressive work... Waiting for updates... 

Kelvin


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

wow this is sick! so simple and useful yet very well thought out and a TON of time put in to it! none of the over the top show car stuff....i like this a lot! GREAT WORK!!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> I need to learn how to weld.
> 
> Man I can't believe you are showing everyone all of the secret sauce.


Haha, yeah you know i've been secretive in the past about what i'm doing. It occured to me that I've learned so much from the DIY community and people that share their knowledge. Over on the DIYAudio site there are members that are awesome engineers and techs and they share their findings so others can enjoy what they have learned from. Ive spent 4-5 months building some of the best power supply regulators in the world because guys shared their work. I'm by no means comparing myself to some of the best engineers on diyaudio but I think I can contribute by sharing what has worked for me on this site. 

Sorry, I had to get deep for a minute but if it wasnt for guys like Nelson Pass, John lindsey Hood, Werewolf, ect the diy comunity wouldnt sound near as good as it does.

Matt


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

So the headliner has a removeable trim panel to make it easy to access the amps and processor. It has strong trim panel clips to hold it on and I built it as light weight as possible. I made it out of plywood because it will hold up a little better than mdf and its dimensionally stronger. The amps only hang down 7/8" further than the original headliner so I didnt take up much space at all. The cut out of the headliner was stapled and fiberglassed on both sides to the plywood.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

The trim panel is 1/8" hardboard. I used 1/4" steel rods to stiffen the narrow sections between the amps and glassed them in. I wanted to keep the dome light in the same location as it was from the factory, right between the front and rear seats. I cut the dome light section out of the headliner and glassed it into the trim panel


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Matt R said:


> The trim panel is 1/8" hardboard. I used 1/4" steel rods to stiffen the narrow sections between the amps and glassed them in. I wanted to keep the dome light in the same location as it was from the factory, right between the front and rear seats. I cut the dome light section out of the headliner and glassed it into the trim panel


DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN MATT 

I hope your wife likes it!


----------



## Motown (Mar 12, 2011)

Good god. This is now my de facto standard for what an exceptional installation is. Might sound weird, but I actually got chills looking at this last night. 

Really great work.


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

It's too bad you don't spend more time on your intalls. You have a bit of potential.

JK Good grief, extraordinary work!!


----------



## SSexpo03 (Jul 30, 2010)

Pretty sick work Matt, nice job.


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

makes everything seems so easy...


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## Motown (Mar 12, 2011)

bafukie said:


> makes everything seems so easy...


Car audio's version of Norm Abram.


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

thats one amazing install !


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Motown said:


> Car audio's version of Norm Abram.


Southern version!!!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Amp rack is so stealth I didnt even notice it at Finals. like totally missed it and didnt even think anything about it.
Impressive build.....wheres the spare tire?


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

Matt R said:


> Southern version!!!


Damn, that was quote worthy.

Either way, sick sick sick installation. It's humbling to see people that can do so much on their own. A modern day renaissance man.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> Amp rack is so stealth I didnt even notice it at Finals. like totally missed it and didnt even think anything about it.
> Impressive build.....wheres the spare tire?


Thanks, spare is on Page 1 or 2 and full size too. Missed that pic huh?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Matt R said:


> Thanks, spare is on Page 1 or 2 and full size too. Missed that pic huh?


Dammit

I humbly bow to you:bowdown:

I actually like this amp rack better than the One you did in Randy's and the BMW is pretty badass.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Haha, thought you had me on that one. I think you were too interested in wheather I was gonna show the front stage or not.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Ree-donkulous!!!!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

I have to give a shout out to a few of my buddies for giving me some last minute help. I built the headliner trim panel the week of finals. The headliner was wraped 2 days before finals. I got my amp cases powdercoated black 3 days before finals. Joey Zelano, Eric Parker and Will Hughes all gave help to the last minute touches. Thanks Guys!!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

the more you post, the worse I feel about my 'installs'. lol. Killer work, dude.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow, just WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Awesome work!

Just one question...did you weld up the tail light access holes?


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Awesome job on this car, Matt. I heard nothing but great things about it after Finals. There was SO much speculation about what you were running up there, and each new tale was crazier than the next. It is impressive to see what you've actually done and compare it to the rave reviews of the results. spec-freaking-tacular!




I don't mean to derail this thread or take away from the build, but I'd love to know what the deal is with these bad boys!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> Awesome work!
> 
> Just one question...did you weld up the tail light access holes?


Thanks, no, tailights access is from the outside of the car. I wouldnt do anything that would ruin the car from a functional standpoint.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Those are some speakers he and Randy Kunin (the other hated guy) were working on a couple of years back. Midrange and up sounds great, Matt did some work on the midbasses sincec I last heard them- they didn't sound that great. Genesis version of Scan Ring Revelator, Revelator 4.5, and Revelator 7.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I didn't know Joe remembered how to install


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> I didn't know Joe remembered how to install


He was playin the class clown!! Really this is a couple days before finals, all the guys are wanting to get their cars tuned. I made em work for it!!! ;~)


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

wow matt. 

when i was first looking at the thread, i did not realize it was you doing htis build and i was excited when i saw the auraNS subs. those are some sweet woofers. i put a pair of NS15's in my buddys civid IB in behind the seats and they are amazing speakers. i am impressed how snug you were able to make them fit in those tire wells!

then i saw the dash cutting on the brand new car and thats when i noticed your username. simply awesome install man. over the top as usual.

-andy


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

Matt R said:


> I may need to add a helper tweeter for those judges that can hear above 15k (cough DH cough)


LOL :laugh: 

Somone is going to score Meca's first -3 next time he gets judged :laugh:


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Andy Jones said:


> LOL :laugh:
> 
> Somone is going to score Meca's first -3 next time he gets judged :laugh:


Funny stuff huh, theres prolly only a couple of people that'll get that joke.


----------



## memphiskane (Mar 9, 2011)

This car is just blowing my mind. I think I would be eternally happy with just half your install knowhow.


----------



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

I may need to add a helper tweeter for those judges that can hear above 15k (cough DH cough) 



Andy Jones said:


> LOL :laugh:
> 
> Somone is going to score Meca's first -3 next time he gets judged :laugh:


According to my Dog Whistler App, I can't hear above 16188Hz


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

SQrules said:


> *According to my Dog Whistler App*, I can't hear above 16188Hz


LMAO!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah 15k supertweeters. Lol


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

Looking good Matt!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Fixed it for you



SQrules said:


> I may need to add a helper tweeter for those judges that can hear above 15k (cough DH cough)
> 
> 
> 
> According to my Dog Whistler App, I can't hear above 16188 KHz


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow, that is about all I can say, Wow great work!


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

Outstanding build. Love the dash. The first time i drove a Murano was a rental for work, I spent hours in gridlock just imagining the possibilities. You exceeded what I knew to be possible in that dash. 

Thanks for raising the bar of what an OEM-style build can be. Very inspiring.

I see what looks like Analog Devices OP Amps. I haven't tried the AD8597 yet. I've had good luck with the OPA275, but i'm curious which are your favorite single and dual? 

You're right about TI offering a ton of good information. MAXIM-IC is another resource for good information... and for you DIYMA folks, TI and MAXIM-IC will let you sample parts.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Man, this install blows my mind.

I have not a clue to the extent of planning needed to do this. The bundle wrapping looks like a job for misbehaving kids.

Amazing work.


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

Matt: Your ability to conceptualize and then execute are astounding! Thank you for sharing your work and some of the keys to your success in achieving stellar sound in the car audio environment. Mad skilz, yo!


----------



## elparner (Oct 20, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> Is there a Matt R modded BitOne around somewhere?
> Seems like he's modded every other major player in the processor game at some point.
> 
> Jay


I have it 
bought it to Mark from Audible Physics 



Matt R said:


> Why yes there is!!! It's pretty mild but can be taken a bit further budget willing. I'd love to get a hold of one with a healthy budget. It has a real good start with the Shark dsp and Wolfson codecs.


Great work Matt very inspiring i'll be stealing an idea or two :thumbsup:

i would like to talk to you about taking that step further , B1 is going to be used with Mcintosh MX/MDA 5000 

Luis


----------



## stockgp (Jun 7, 2007)

is that the ns12 or ns15? i have the 15 and i want to use it for sub duty in one of my cars, but i wasn't sure ho well it would perform in the airspace i can give it.

how much do you figure you've given each?


----------



## SliderJeff (Mar 14, 2011)

As the owner of a Murano, myself, all I can say is, "Ummm... any chance you are looking for a new temporary dude-wife so that you can do that to MY car?" 

Dude, seriously, that was incredible. Your wife is one lucky lady to have someone as talented as you to handle the install. Wow. 

Jeff


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

SQrules said:


> I may need to add a helper tweeter for those judges that can hear above 15k (cough DH cough)
> 
> 
> 
> According to my Dog Whistler App, I can't hear above 16188Hz


Yeah thats based on the speaker in your Iphone? Maybe you stop hearing it because it cant play it???


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

keep_hope_alive said:


> Outstanding build. Love the dash. The first time i drove a Murano was a rental for work, I spent hours in gridlock just imagining the possibilities. You exceeded what I knew to be possible in that dash.
> 
> Thanks for raising the bar of what an OEM-style build can be. Very inspiring.
> 
> ...


I dont have any ad8597's. There are several different PS voltage ranges that different opamps are capable of. Most of my favorites from AD are +-12v so they wont work in the +-15v pieces. But anyways, I like the 8066's, great all around. I like the LT1215's too. The ADop275's are prolly the best for an inexpensive amp.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

stockgp said:


> is that the ns12 or ns15? i have the 15 and i want to use it for sub duty in one of my cars, but i wasn't sure ho well it would perform in the airspace i can give it.
> 
> how much do you figure you've given each?


These are the 12's, there is 1.7 cubes each. The 15 calls for something like 5 cubes. You could do an aperiodic type setup to get the resistance of a larger enclosure.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments guys, this kind of install isn't for everyone. Theres not much to show off unless you can see the behind the scenes stuff. 

I'll have more pics in the next few days. The amp mods are coming next.

Matt


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

AD8599s are most excellent opamps...and they are a dark sheep in the AD family since they can live on higher supply voltages.

I liked the 8599s better than the BB OPA2107. 

Yo Matt, did you see where TI is buying National Semi?


----------



## stockgp (Jun 7, 2007)

Matt R said:


> These are the 12's, there is 1.7 cubes each. The 15 calls for something like 5 cubes. You could do an aperiodic type setup to get the resistance of a larger enclosure.


i really didn't think they required that much. madisound recommends 4.5 cubes vented for the 18. i figured it would be more like 3.5 ported.

i was thinking about 3-3.5 sealed

don't want to muck up your thread any more, sorry.

great work, btw.


----------



## yong_ly07 (Jan 12, 2009)

that roof amp rack is a freaking overhead heater


----------



## SliderJeff (Mar 14, 2011)

thehatedguy said:


> AD8599s are most excellent opamps...and they are a dark sheep in the AD family since they can live on higher supply voltages.
> 
> I liked the 8599s better than the BB OPA2107.
> 
> Yo Matt, did you see where TI is buying National Semi?


Just got the email from the CEO today, since I work for TI. Yep, we get more analog fab capacity from what I understand. Seems like TI is gobbling up all the "old school" companies. What's next, Fairchild? 

We now return you to your regularly scheduled "installer porn". 

Regs,
Jeff


----------



## SliderJeff (Mar 14, 2011)

yong_ly07 said:


> that roof amp rack is a freaking overhead heater


Amen, dude. I'm not sure how that would survive here in Houston if I did that to my Murano. I'd need liquid nitrogen cooling. 

Jeff


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> AD8599s are most excellent opamps...and they are a dark sheep in the AD family since they can live on higher supply voltages.
> 
> I liked the 8599s better than the BB OPA2107.


Truth.



thehatedguy said:


> did you see where TI is buying National Semi?


"Part numbers from both companies will remain the same. There will be no obsolescence of products." 
:thumbsup:


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

SliderJeff said:


> Amen, dude. I'm not sure how that would survive here in Houston if I did that to my Murano. I'd need liquid nitrogen cooling.
> 
> Jeff


I barely made it through the summer in my black GTi running the Genesis in the roof even insulated to the nines and piping cool air up the C-pillars. That's here in Oklahoma, not much better than Houston I would suspect. Having a tent at shows wasn't an option with 115+ on the asphalt in the middle of a casino parking lot.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

The cabin is air conditioned in the summer. Ya'll got that in Texas don't ya. It's prolly bigger than the AC we have here!! ;~) Isn't everything bigger in Texas?


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Matt R said:


> The cabin is air conditioned in the summer. Ya'll got that in Texas don't ya. It's prolly bigger than the AC we have here!! ;~) Isn't everything bigger in Texas?


THAT folks, is comedy !

BTW, as if you didn;t know man, I am diggin the work.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

If everything is bigger in Texas, I need to move down there...lol.

I always wanted to try some National products but it was pretty hard to get them as samples. Everything I had BB opamps in was obtained through their sample program...and at that time you could get OPA2107s as samples. I must have 30 2227s, well I gave them to Matt and just found 5 more. I dunno if he'll use them or will like them since they are a touch of tube and he likes some pop.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

audionutz said:


> THAT folks, is comedy !
> 
> BTW, as if you didn;t know man, I am diggin the work.


HaHa!! Thanks SteveO


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> If everything is bigger in Texas, I need to move down there...lol.
> 
> I always wanted to try some National products but it was pretty hard to get them as samples. Everything I had BB opamps in was obtained through their sample program...and at that time you could get OPA2107s as samples. I must have 30 2227s, well I gave them to Matt and just found 5 more. I dunno if he'll use them or will like them since they are a touch of tube and he likes some pop.


Yeah, i'll have to try them in something. I do like the energy you get from some of the AD and LT amps. Most Car audio pieces dont need mellowing out, they need the opposite.


----------



## SliderJeff (Mar 14, 2011)

Matt R said:


> The cabin is air conditioned in the summer. Ya'll got that in Texas don't ya. It's prolly bigger than the AC we have here!! ;~) Isn't everything bigger in Texas?


Matt,

Don't get me started. I live here for two reason and two reasons only. 1.) Been at the company I work for for nearly 20 years now. 2.) Married a native Houstonian girl. Trying to pry a native Houstonian chick out of this area is like trying to pry one of my Irish kinsmen out of a bar before closing time. 

Yes, we have air conditioning here... and it takes me about 15 minutes to cool the car down to 75-degrees on my drive home during the summer. I can only imagine what kind of meat I could cook in there with those amps on the roof. 

Sounds like a recipe for a mean case of "swamp ass".

Regs,
Jeff

PS - You will NEVER catch me with one of those friggin ******* stickers on my car that say, "I wasn't born in Texas (or Tex-ass, as I call it), but I got here as fast as I could". *gag*


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

2 words:

"Remote Start"



Jay


----------



## SliderJeff (Mar 14, 2011)

JayinMI said:


> 2 words:
> 
> "Remote Start"
> 
> ...


LOL! Good call, Jay. Unfortunately, the parking lot I park in at work is nowhere near within transmitter/key fob range to even make it worthwhile. So I'll just continue to whine and complain as I melt into a somewhat Jeff-shaped puddle. 

Jeff


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Oh yeah, the Murano has remote start too. Modern luxuries are pretty nice, unless you forget to use them. ;~)


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

SliderJeff said:


> LOL! Good call, Jay. Unfortunately, the parking lot I park in at work is nowhere near within transmitter/key fob range to even make it worthwhile. So I'll just continue to whine and complain as I melt into a somewhat Jeff-shaped puddle.
> 
> Jeff


There's always Compustar's Drone or Viper's SmartStart cell phone interfaces...

Jay


----------



## aporozco (Apr 6, 2011)

This is an amazing install. I have a Murano too and love it, although I can't fathom setting up a system cause of its intricate factory set up. What kind of source unit did you use and how did you set it in the dash?


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm not quite done with that part of the install, it'll come sometime later this year. 

The HU is a Pioneer avicZ2. It uses an Analog Deviced 24 bit dac. The plan is to mold the factory screen into the dash over the factory radio, basically move it down. I just havent gotten to that part yet. 

I basically took the panel where the factory screen was and built a dash kit out of it. There is a picture of it on page 1 or 2 with the dash grill pics. I didnt take build pics of it for some reason, it was the first thing I did in the car. I'll prolly have to take it apart and take pics of it before long.


----------



## ultimatemj (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you for sharing!

~Beautiful work~


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Matt,

Incredible and speechless come to mind! That's an AWESOME install!

BTW, will be looking for the shot where there is a reflection of you giving the one-finger salute...


George


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

d5sc said:


> Matt,
> 
> Incredible and speechless come to mind! That's an AWESOME install!
> 
> ...


Haha, that was some creative photography. I'm glad you remembered that!!!!

Thanks man.


----------



## cleung (Feb 11, 2010)

Damn, I've been debating on what to do for my wifes Murano but it wasn't going to be anything like what you've done.:shocked:


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

I just wanted to say WOW!!!!! I wish I had the skills. Excellent install. If I can ever get my install finished I want to send you a couple of processors for "fixin'"


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

SWEET!!!!


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

this is an impressive build! how do those tb's sound? did you ever install tweeters to complement them? i'm always curious about builds that use fullrange drivers. man, i'd love to audition that car!!! 

btw, would you be irritated or flattered if i somewhat copied your idea for the tb's in my gf's car? i figured i'd at least ask before i went ahead and did it out of respect.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Matt, I've been a fan of your work since I joined this forum. Your truck was amazing and now this Murano is another great piece of work!!

Can I ask if the TB's in dash play full range or do you HP pass them from a certain point?


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

sweetcaddy said:


> this is an impressive build! how do those tb's sound? did you ever install tweeters to complement them? i'm always curious about builds that use fullrange drivers. man, i'd love to audition that car!!!
> 
> btw, would you be irritated or flattered if i somewhat copied your idea for the tb's in my gf's car? i figured i'd at least ask before i went ahead and did it out of respect.


No tweeters, I cant hear above 15k anyways so it doesnt hurt my feelings any. There are some judges that are more sensitive to the upper frequencies though.

Copy all you want, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

sydmonster said:


> Matt, I've been a fan of your work since I joined this forum. Your truck was amazing and now this Murano is another great piece of work!!
> 
> Can I ask if the TB's in dash play full range or do you HP pass them from a certain point?


Hey Syd, thanks. I do hipass them about 70hz @ 12db if I want to get crazy loud output and 50hz @12 db if I want all the bass up front with a bit less output. I still have a little work to do in that area but it'll come hopefully this year.

Matt


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

CRAZZZZZZYYYYY install...

Love the clean look, Also amps mounted on top of the roof. Good God,,, very talented work...

so whats next?


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Matt R said:


> Hey Syd, thanks. I do hipass them about 70hz @ 12db if I want to get crazy loud output and 50hz @12 db if I want all the bass up front with a bit less output. I still have a little work to do in that area but it'll come hopefully this year.
> 
> Matt


Matt, its hard to sound/be genuinely supportive over the net/forums. Lets me say the work is appreciated... you cant believe how long Ive wanted to do what your doing.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

sydmonster said:


> Matt, its hard to sound/be genuinely supportive over the net/forums. Lets me say the work is appreciated... you cant believe how long Ive wanted to do what your doing.


Thanks Syd, I always look forward to your comments. You have a very positive outlook.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

quickaudi07 said:


> CRAZZZZZZYYYYY install...
> 
> Love the clean look, Also amps mounted on top of the roof. Good God,,, very talented work...
> 
> so whats next?


Thanks. Up front bass is next!!!!!


----------



## Jersey Strong (Oct 16, 2010)

That rear set up is so sick. I wish I had skills like that.


----------



## hunter660 (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow. Great thread.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Jeff Smith (Jun 6, 2006)

Very cool work Matt.....I remember the first time I met you at a show, asking T/A questions about your Eclipse deck. You have come a long way grasshopper. Please return the pebble to the temple. LOL keep up the good work.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Jeff Smith said:


> Very cool work Matt.....I remember the first time I met you at a show, asking T/A questions about your Eclipse deck. You have come a long way grasshopper. Please return the pebble to the temple. LOL keep up the good work.


What up man, thanks, it's been a while. Good to see you on here, ^ one of my original tuning mentors!!!

Matt


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

This is an awe inspiring build. I tip my hat to you. I wish my fab skills were half this good. The finish product is remarkable. I am sure the family loves rolling in this.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

jayhawkblk said:


> This is an awe inspiring build. I tip my hat to you. I wish my fab skills were half this good. The finish product is remarkable. I am sure the family loves rolling in this.


Yeah, the wife doesnt wanna let me have it long enough to take to shows.
She'll have to get over it pretty soon, maybe today!!!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Jeff Smith said:


> Very cool work Matt.....I remember the first time I met you at a show, asking T/A questions about your Eclipse deck. You have come a long way grasshopper. Please return the pebble to the temple. LOL keep up the good work.


jeff! where have you been man!  

I hear you matt, i feel i learn stuff just standing next to Jeff, even if hes not saying anything lol


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I learned to be more of a pimp by hanging out with Jeff.


----------



## GRIFTER9931 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Perfect example of a person's imagination is the limiting factor in life / design / implementation ...... So so sick ! *


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> I learned to be more of a pimp by hanging out with Jeff.


I learned about storing all the good things I see in the little box to use for later!!! Oh and Mike Jones!!!!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

GRIFTER9931 said:


> *Perfect example of a person's imagination is the limiting factor in life / design / implementation ...... So so sick ! *


Thanks man!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Matt R said:


> Mike Jones!!!!


Who?


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Haha, Mike Jones!


----------



## RocketBoots (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow, just amazing. The complexity yet the simplicity. I wish I could hear it. That amp rack is just ingenious. 

If you would, could you explain some of your thought process in designing the system? Car audio especially, and audio in general, is all about trade offs and compromises. What did you feel were the most important factors to maximize, and what things did you compromise on? The more technical, the better. In that dash, it seems like you had so much room to work with, I'm curious to know why you chose the drivers you did in the configuration you have. Why did you rule out the doors or kicks? Anything you are able/willing to share would be helpful. I'm trying to design a system for my daily driver, but I don't have nearly the skill of the trade nor the freedom in configurations. And thanks for your post! It truly is inspiring!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Fantastic job once again. Truly an artist!


----------



## malutki (Apr 28, 2011)

great workmanship with the sub cases and the dashboard, the amp rack is also amazing


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

RocketBoots said:


> Wow, just amazing. The complexity yet the simplicity. I wish I could hear it. That amp rack is just ingenious.
> 
> If you would, could you explain some of your thought process in designing the system? Car audio especially, and audio in general, is all about trade offs and compromises. What did you feel were the most important factors to maximize, and what things did you compromise on? The more technical, the better. In that dash, it seems like you had so much room to work with, I'm curious to know why you chose the drivers you did in the configuration you have. Why did you rule out the doors or kicks? Anything you are able/willing to share would be helpful. I'm trying to design a system for my daily driver, but I don't have nearly the skill of the trade nor the freedom in configurations. And thanks for your post! It truly is inspiring!


Your right, there is major trade off from different designs. The design here is based on high efficiency fullrange drivers. That means low wattage Class A power can really benefit with the efficient speakers. It also means no crossovers from 70hz up, which in turn means no crossover induced phase shifts in the all inportant vocal and midband.This also means no timing differences between mid and tweeters. The compromise up front is the lack of bass. The high efficiency speakers have less excursion and cant produce the lower frequencies very well. 

Dash speaker locations offer instant stage height and a presence that most door and kick vehicles cant do. 

Door locations are tough, there are so many components in a door that can and do resonate/vibrate/rattle. Not using the door eliminates all the problems associated with it.


----------



## Jeff Smith (Jun 6, 2006)

Matt R said:


> I learned about storing all the good things I see in the little box to use for later!!! Oh and Mike Jones!!!!


Man you have no idea how many people used to look at me crazy for tuning with mike jones. But the midbass to subass transition was awesome on those tracks I used. Oh and the "married man's bucket" is the best! I wish i could send you some of the stuff I have in mine.


----------



## Jeff Smith (Jun 6, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> jeff! where have you been man!
> 
> I hear you matt, i feel i learn stuff just standing next to Jeff, even if hes not saying anything lol


Lol I'm good bro how you been?


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Jeff Smith said:


> Man you have no idea how many people used to look at me crazy for tuning with mike jones. But the midbass to subass transition was awesome on those tracks I used. Oh and the "married man's bucket" is the best! I wish i could send you some of the stuff I have in mine.


Oh, he was being literal? I thought he was just talking about a guy named Mike Jones, not the rapper. Interesting...

Whatever happened to him anyway?

Jay


----------



## RocketBoots (Apr 16, 2011)

Matt R said:


> Your right, there is major trade off from different designs. The design here is based on high efficiency fullrange drivers. That means low wattage Class A power can really benefit with the efficient speakers. It also means no crossovers from 70hz up, which in turn means no crossover induced phase shifts in the all inportant vocal and midband.This also means no timing differences between mid and tweeters. The compromise up front is the lack of bass. The high efficiency speakers have less excursion and cant produce the lower frequencies very well.
> 
> Dash speaker locations offer instant stage height and a presence that most door and kick vehicles cant do.
> 
> Door locations are tough, there are so many components in a door that can and do resonate/vibrate/rattle. Not using the door eliminates all the problems associated with it.


Ahhhh, thank you for your response. I was hoping you'd go more into how you thought about the reflections (off the windshield), lobing effects, car transfer effects, etc, if you took those into consideration when designing the install. Still, your response was very helpful. I've designed a similar home system, around some extremely efficient drivers powered by 3 watt single ended tube amps (about as pure as it gets), trying to keep the signal path and point source simple and clean, and I absolutely agree that a weakness of full range drivers is the lack of lower midbass presence. I personally don't like that, and want to have my cake and eat it too: low power tubes with dynamic drivers (it actually worked fine for a small-medium sized room at normal listening levels). Seems that many basic home audio principles apply to car audio as well.

And very good point about not having to worry about the difficulties of putting things in the door. I think you've swayed me towards securing my kick panel drivers directly to the sheet metal (via a wooden baffle) vs fabricating an adapter from the plastic kick panel cover. Seems like more things to rattle/vibrate/resonate. 

You know you're a bit crazy when you see a car, and one of the first things you think is, 'man, that would make for a great install'.

Look forward to your future projects. Wish you were local!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Cool, I've learned alot of what I know from reading the loudspeaker design cookbook about 5 times back in the '90's. Of coarse learning more every time. But beyond book knowledge, listening to, building and tuning cars is where I get my experience and have formed my opinions about what works and what works better.

The windshield and high location can be your friend if you use it right.

Matt


----------



## RocketBoots (Apr 16, 2011)

Matt R said:


> Cool, I've learned alot of what I know from reading the loudspeaker design cookbook about 5 times back in the '90's. Of coarse learning more every time. But beyond book knowledge, listening to, building and tuning cars is where I get my experience and have formed my opinions about what works and what works better.
> 
> The windshield and high location can be your friend if you use it right.
> 
> Matt


Once upon a time, I did an install on my Honda Accord, and just by sheer dumb luck, i installed some tweets of a Boston Pro Series high on the dash, and I think because the window was so sloped, it made for a horn-loading type effect. Whatever it was, it sounded pretty good.

I really respect that you mod/upgrade the DSP and trace your own circuits and stuff. It's that level of tweaking that can make difference between a $500 home audio preamp and a $1500 one. It seems the same with car audio. 

I agree that loudspeaker design principles are very interesting and useful. I tried my hand in making some a long while back, and was shocked at how full a 4" driver could sound in a Tapered Quarter Wave Tube. I just didn't have the woodworking skills to make great cabinets. Unfortunately, those same lack of skills transfer to car audio, so I could never do those custom pods you made for your dash.


----------



## NoelSibs (Jun 21, 2010)

This is the 3rd time I have looked at this thread since it started last year... Any updates? Any news?

What you have done here is truly, truly something to aspire to. If you would let me and if I could afford it, I would send my car to you from the Philippines to get a Matt R install in it!

I can't even begin to imagine how good this sounds... By the looks of things here, listening to that system would blow away anything I could think of. I'm awestruck. I'm sure this sounds... heavenly 

Looking forward to any updates...


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks man, I really havent had time to work on my own stuff too much lately. I do have a couple things planned but time is short. I did update my truck thread a bit. You'll have to look around it, I moved some pics and then replaced them. There is some cool stuff going on there too. Here it is.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ll-gallery/29688-matt-rs-chevrolet-truck.html


----------



## NoelSibs (Jun 21, 2010)

Hehe

I'm a fan of your work so I've read that one too  That Granite dash is something else! I would have never thought of using granite! hehehe I like your truck but the stealthyness of this Murano is pretty cool for me. I'm sure the truck sounds much better though... It look the BIZNES in terms of SQ!

Anyway, just wanted to let you know that your work is inspiring and appreciated for wanna-be's like me that don't have the skill you guys do...

Cheers! Hope to see more of your work!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Cool thanks man. Have you seen the Infiniti, BMW, and Honda I have posted? There is some cool stuff in all of those.


----------



## NoelSibs (Jun 21, 2010)

I've seen the Infiniity G37 that you had to take apart and re-install but not the Honda or BMW. I looked at the threads that you started that were member installs and haven't seen the other two. I'll see if I can find them... thanks! That should keep me entertained and inspired for awhile 

cheers!


----------



## NoelSibs (Jun 21, 2010)

I did see the Acura you built with Bing... What you did to that OEM HU was amazing work too by the way... You guys got skills!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

I moved some pics around but posted some back up starting on page 6 in this thread.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...nstall-gallery/70829-kevin-k-s-new-build.html

Here is another one, I didnt f up the pics.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...31-another-matt-roberts-install-bmw-535i.html


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

NoelSibs said:


> I did see the Acura you built with Bing... What you did to that OEM HU was amazing work too by the way... You guys got skills!


That was Bings install, I just did the HU. He is on the other side of the country from me.


----------



## NoelSibs (Jun 21, 2010)

Matt R said:


> I moved some pics around but posted some back up starting on page 6 in this thread.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...nstall-gallery/70829-kevin-k-s-new-build.html
> 
> ...


After looking at the BMW 535i install, I realized I've read it before  That is an exceptional stealth amp rack by the way... 

On the Accord, I used to drive one just like that in college! hehe If I had the coin, that would've been the perfect install! hehe



Matt R said:


> That was Bings install, I just did the HU. He is on the other side of the country from me.


Woah! Cross country collaboration! You guys are like the all stars around DIYMA! (In my humble opinion) Bing was the inspiration for the upfiring false floor sub in my car! The stuff you do, I don't think I can ever replicate or fully understand so I won't even try to mod my gear. hehe 

Cheers! As always, you guys do great work!


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

Seriously awesome install and great choice in vehicle as well.  I really really really want that amp rack in my FX please. lol


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

NoelSibs said:


> After looking at the BMW 535i install, I realized I've read it before  That is an exceptional stealth amp rack by the way...
> 
> On the Accord, I used to drive one just like that in college! hehe If I had the coin, that would've been the perfect install! hehe
> 
> ...


Thanks man!!!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

hybridamp said:


> Seriously awesome install and great choice in vehicle as well.  I really really really want that amp rack in my FX please. lol


Thanks man, all you have to do is drive here and you can have one just like it!! Maybe even better


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Matt R said:


>


This is a cool build. Most is on page 1.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

hey, this looks familiar 

Wonder if i will ever get to posting pics


----------

